# Driscoll's Tipp Hill Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We just opened on March 12th, we are located in a premier Irish section of Syracuse known as Tipperary Hill. We are an Irish-themed coffee house, everyday I comer in at 4am and bake all my products. Ever have a Bacon/Chocolate chip muffin or how about a Strawberry cheesecake muffin? I also do scones, Irish Soda Bread and Donnegal Irish Oat biscuits. I use all authentic Irish recipes. I also have a recipe for an Authentic Irish Coffee cake that uses an ingredient that I have to purchase from the&#8230;

More...


----------

